# ? About my stepson



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I think I already know the answer. He's 13 and this summer started showing a lot of signs of puberty. His brother says when he gets home from
school everyday he spends an hour in the bathroom. He just got to our house and did the same thing and claimed that he had to poop. We asked if he wanted to take some anti diarrheal medicine and he said no. 
Ok the kid shares a room with his brother at both houses. I have the feeling I know what he is doing but seriously? He's 13 and it takes an hour???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justonelife (Jul 29, 2010)

What exactly is the question? 

You already know what he is doing and it's perfectly natural for a 13 year old boy. If he says nothing is wrong, drop it and give him some privacy.


----------



## lovingsummer (Jul 27, 2012)

I think it's perfectly normal... My son is 17 now, he has his own thankfully... 13 year olds may do it "quickly" but probably have a quick recovery time.. Plue, it's the only room in the house where there is privacy... Let him have it


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Leave him alone, don't make a big deal about anything and give him the respect and privacy he deserves.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh I'm not going to make a big deal out of it, I'd be mortified! 
Just really don't know why he has to be in there for an hour, it's weird. But if you guys think it's normal then ok.  
We need to work on getting his room built in the basement. Might never see him again. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

It's just weird, we have only been together two years and I didn't think I would have to deal with this stuff this soon. Plus the two younger kids keep asking why he's in the bathroom.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

There is nothing to "deal with" he is a normal teenager. Apart from that, if there are any real issues to be dealt with then it is the job of his bio parents not yours. Be very very careful about crossing boundaries especially with such delicate issues or you will risk your relationship with both your SS and your husband.

If the bathroom is needed and he is taking up all the time then get your husband to talk to your SS. And yes get his room done, the kid needs his own private space and will need so even more over the next few years.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Do you have a teenager or have you had them? It's a total change in parenting and mindset even for the normal stuff. 
His dad thinks he is having constipation issues. His mom is clueless and my husband is in denial, but he did agree last night when we get the money the room is the first thing we need to work on. 
I'm very careful about boundaries with my SS. My h appreciates my input. I'm the one who convinced to have the talk with SS and got him to get him books about puberty so he wouldn't be confused, or hearing it from his mom's bf or kids in school. 
I also got him to teach him how to do laundry just in case but he has no clue that was my idea. My h tends to bury his head in the sand and not want to admit the kid is growing up. I'm not going to stand by and watch a kid I care about be clueless and/or embarrassed. 
There are things my h has got me to do with my child or has opened my eyes that at her age sge should be able to do on her own. We trust each other.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

He is painting the walls in the bathroom.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheCrunch (Sep 3, 2012)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:



diwali123 said:


> Oh I'm not going to make a big deal out of it, I'd be mortified!
> Just really don't know why he has to be in there for an hour, it's weird. But if you guys think it's normal then ok.
> We need to work on getting his room built in the basement. Might never see him again. Lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> Do you have a teenager or have you had them? It's a total change in parenting and mindset even for the normal stuff.
> His dad thinks he is having constipation issues. His mom is clueless and my husband is in denial, but he did agree last night when we get the money the room is the first thing we need to work on.
> I'm very careful about boundaries with my SS. My h appreciates my input. I'm the one who convinced to have the talk with SS and got him to get him books about puberty so he wouldn't be confused, or hearing it from his mom's bf or kids in school.
> I also got him to teach him how to do laundry just in case but he has no clue that was my idea. My h tends to bury his head in the sand and not want to admit the kid is growing up. I'm not going to stand by and watch a kid I care about be clueless and/or embarrassed.
> ...


Yes I have a 15 year old son.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I have 3 boys. 10 12 and 15. When we built this house we put the kids bathroom and bedrooms all upstairs. Don't want to know how much time they spend up there. Not at all.


----------

